# Car Audio



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2011)

How much does a car audio system cost on the lower side? No one in our family is much of music listener. However a car without audio system doesn't look good. So can I get one fitted for around 3-4k? I believe all of them come with USB support these days (coz that's a must).

The sales person at the showroom asked 13k for a Sony one


----------



## cyn!de (Sep 1, 2011)

U cn get a branded audio system for 5-6k and how many speakers do u need?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2011)

How many? No idea. I think 2 would be sufficient.


----------



## cyn!de (Sep 2, 2011)

Den u can get a branded jvc system for 6.5k and if u want more speakers u hav to purchase them seperately. I thnk that this jvc system has two small speakers bundled with it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there any reason why car audio players are pricier than normal ones? I thought I would get one for 5k


----------



## Empirial (Sep 3, 2011)

You can opt for JBL GT-X333 HU for around 4k, far better then those sony craps.


----------



## simplysam.singh (Mar 9, 2012)

*Car Speakers*

Dear I have Kenwood KDC U449 front speakers Hyundai 110watt and rear speakers sony xplod's 300 watt but i am quit upset with these configurations because the clarity of kenny's is good but i think my speakers are not good and its not giving good output as i need so please tell me good speakers for front and rear i heard that JBL GTO-949 is gud option for rear but the price of that product is around 5k and i have budget of only 5-6k. if i will buy JBL for rear then front speakers will left or is any option for front with in 1k 

Thanks waiting for replies


----------

